
'I want to explain arranged marriage to white people' - sersi
http://www.bbc.com/news/stories-43376355
======
illuminati1911
Pretty amazing to see how it’s completely ok to release this kind of
incredibly racist headlines on offial state media in the UK.

As if ”white people” were some magical group of people who share ways of
thinking amongst themselves.

~~~
DamonHD
BBC is not "official state media": there is no such thing in the UK.

Also, I haven't read the piece yet, and the headline is a bit bait-y, but
there is nothing inherently evil in that title. If there is a particularly low
correlation between being white and being in (or understanding) an arranged
marriage, then the whole thing may be objectively reasonable.

I repeat: I haven't read it yet.

Edit: having read it it's not in the least bit "racist". It's quite
interesting and makes a clear distinction between "arranged" and "forced" that
I had not thought about clearly before. Facts: it's a whole new world out
there.

~~~
dogma1138
If I don’t pay my TV license Ill go to jail eventually and it pays for the BBC
so this is as state media as it comes in the West today.

It’s also government owned (partially BBC America, World etc. are separate
entities and if you are in the UK you can’t even access bbc.com)

[https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/bbc](https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/bbc)

~~~
DamonHD
I don't watch TV and when single, in the face of some rudeness and disbelief
from the horrible licensing authorities, did not have nor require a licence.

The BBC World Service has always been a Foreign-Office paid-for propaganda
arm, but the rest not so.

I don't believe the UK government owns the BBC: but please show me otherwise.

There are explicitly state-controlled entities in other countries, with an
editorial line deferential to the state.

No UK government ever likes the BBC's line much, whatever the government's
political colour, which I regard as a GoodThing(TM).

~~~
dogma1138
BBC is a public corporation of the Department for Digital, Culture, Media &
Sport.

Seriously BBC is as state owned as it gets in the west, to be more specific
it’s a statutory corporation
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutory_corporation](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutory_corporation)

BBC world is actually not tied directly to the British government.

And how exactly have you managed to avoid paying a license since any TV
monitor and today a device capable of running iPlayer counts for the license.

~~~
DamonHD
Before I had a family (which was some time ago) I did not watch TV nor own a
TV. And iPlayer and its like were not dreamt of, still less a twinkle in the
eye of a TV licence law. (I ran one of the first UK ISPs around that time.) I
was not required to pay a licence fee and so did not. My family does watch TV
and so we do have a licence. I still don't watch TV.

------
AstralStorm
Phrasing should be modern American/European culture. Asians still practice
arranged marriage. It was practiced in Europe until quite recently.

And not necessarily forced actually - especially not when royalty did it.

Unfortunately mixing race with culture is really common these days.

~~~
Tade0
I think at least in Europe this was common at least as recently as right after
WW II.

Both my paternal and maternal grandparents' marriages were essentially
arranged.

------
Divver
Meh I don’t judge others but I personally don’t want an arranged marriage I
feel like in most cases it’s always focused around the man and not the woman
so the woman ends up with a suboptimal match which I think is wrong.

It’s interesting (but not surprising) how people of the same race and religion
can have very different cultures based on the region of the world they were
born or grew up in.

Malaysians like my parents who are Indian genetically/ancestrally (been in
Malaysia for multiple generations though) and Hindu by religion date in high
school, Pre-marital sex is not uncommon and some speak openly about it just
like here in the “West”, and usually get love marriages.

Same applies to Malaysian Chinese Buddhists and also to a much much lesser
extent Malaysian Malay Muslims.

But in South Asia, Indian Hindus and Pakistani Muslims (not all of course)
have this arranged marriage notion (Although I’ve been told it’s less common
now) and dating in high school in very rare and I’m guessing Pre-marital sex
is either very rare or you can’t talk about it openly because of social
stigma.

Same race from a genetic point of view, same religion,

But different views of feminism, sexuality, and dating.

Not surprising of course.

As an American myself my views are mostly “Western” since I grew up here and I
guess my parents were pretty progressive (at least on this issue my mom went
against her parents to marry my dad).

The society in which you grow up in plays a large role in how you end up
seeing the world and people around you.

------
sersi
Not really tech but I thought that was an interesting article about cultures
that most people here don't necessarily know or understand well..

------
ttoomm28
i guess black and latino etc. aren't privileged enough to learn about this,
only silly 'white' people

~~~
shusson
yeah title is click bait

~~~
DamonHD
Title could be better (and the BBC is getting more click-bait-y titles which
annoys me) but the content is fine.

------
joshsyn
Oh fuck, here we go again. An idiot thinks they can save the western world.

~~~
DamonHD
Did you try reading it? That's not AT ALL what the piece is about, and indeed
one of the big problems expressed in it is people jumping to entirely
unjustified conclusions about motives...

